
Ask HN: Can those good at writing be good at programming? - happy-go-lucky
I&#x27;ve seen those good at writing get better at it after getting into programming. Also, I&#x27;ve seen some learn or begin to write sufficiently well after they&#x27;ve been programmers for a while.
======
FroshKiller
Yes, of course. I consider myself good at both. Both practices have the same
foundation, at least in my case: organized thought and the concise &
illustrative expression of complex ideas. When I am writing or programming, my
mental experience of the activity feels the same, like the same parts of my
brain are working during both.

~~~
happy-go-lucky
I feel likewise.

------
happy-go-lucky
Is there a phrase used in programming communities that is similar to _writer
's block_?

~~~
echolima
In programming, is it more a logic block than a block based on fear, such as
"writer's block"?

~~~
happy-go-lucky
I think it's more a logic block. When I experience it, sometimes my
subconscious helps me unblock it while my body continues to sleep :)

~~~
echolima
walking away from the problem...sleep, shower, some activity that flushes the
mind, is a great way to overcome a block, be it programming or creative.

